# Help from Nor Cal, I am going to Hermosa Beach



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

for a week on a business trip, since I am driving down I want to take my bike so as not to miss a weeks worth of fitness. I should have at least 1-1/2 each morning to ride but don't know the area, never been. Any general tips/ routes for the area would be appreciated.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You can actually get a good ride on the bike path on the beach, if you go out in the morning. Go North and I think you don't have to be on city streets until Marina Del Rey, about 10-15 miles. The city streets in the Beach Cities can be kind of narrow and traffic-filled.

You can go south on city roads onto Palos Verdes peninsula, but I don't know those roads.

JSR


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

Palos Verdes is awesome. The scenery is fantastic, especially on a clear day:

Here is a good route:
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/MIKE-PV-LOOP

I ride it once a month or so. There is some moderate climbing, but not that big a deal.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*your schedule:*



Rondo said:


> I should have at least 1-1/2 each morning to ride but don't know the area, never been.


ride to the strand.
park your bike at one of the outdoor restaurants near the path.
put on your sunglasses.
say "O jesus, Yes!" under your breath.

a split of 30 minutes cycling to one hour of people watching should be about right.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*Routes*

Thanks for the suggestions guy's, even the people watching


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

you can do about 40 mile round trip through redondo beach into culver city, about half of it on the beach bike path the other half is going away from the beach, without getting on city streets. lots of bikinis to see.

about half-way through you can cut through marina del rey on the streets and get back on the beach bike path through venice, santa monica and almost to malibu. it will be crowded if it is warm (in the 70's today  ) and you don't leave early in the morning.


----------

